# REW not working with RME HDSPe AIO



## rjay (Jan 20, 2013)

I've just spent an hour trying to get sound in or out of REW with my RME card and got absolutely nowhere.

I tried both Java and ASIO but when trying to calibrate, REW does not generate any tone. Using ASIO, the onscreen level meter stays at -99db and after a few seconds I get an error of "The soundcard did not provide any input data, please check that it is connected". The soundcard works fine with all other software that I use, which is usually via ASIO. Also I can see from the RME Totalmix app that my mic is being passed to the input I have chosen in REW.

Under Java, I get this error:

Input device error

Message:
javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException: AES (1+2) (RME HDSPe AIO) does not have any lines supporting PCM_SIGNED 48000.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
AES (1+2) (RME HDSPe AIO) does not have any lines supporting PCM_SIGNED 48000.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian


I have tried using the mic & speaker of my webcam and that works fine - though obviously, not usable for the intended application !

I am on Win7 64bit and have tried both the release and current beta of REW5.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Your interface problem will need to be addressed by JohnM ( the creator of REW ) .

:sn:

PS : to my eyes, this is the key to the handshake problem ( but I'm just guessing ) ;



JAVA said:


> Stack Trace:
> *AES (1+2)* (RME HDSPe AIO) does not have any lines supporting PCM_SIGNED 48000.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian


----------



## tarnumf (Feb 8, 2012)

Same here. REW Beta 13 getting ""The soundcard did not provide any input data, please check that it is connected"" whith ASIO HDSPe AIO device.
Java version kinda works.
Rolled back to Beta 9 - works fine. 
Didn't try Beta 10-12


----------



## charlesj (Dec 4, 2012)

While I didn't see these messages mine doesn't work either with 13 but did with 12.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

rjay said:


> I've just spent an hour trying to get sound in or out of REW with my RME card and got absolutely nowhere.


Under ASIO, try setting the buffer/latency as high as it will go.

For the Java drivers, try setting the default audio formats on the Advanced tabs of the recording and replay devices to a 48kHz setting. Also try leaving REW set to default device/ default input/output and selecting the RME as the default device in the Windows mixer.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

tarnumf said:


> Same here. REW Beta 13 getting ""The soundcard did not provide any input data, please check that it is connected"" whith ASIO HDSPe AIO device.
> Java version kinda works.
> Rolled back to Beta 9 - works fine.
> Didn't try Beta 10-12


Does it consistently work with beta 9/not work with beta 13? The ASIO drivers were updated with beta 12 to the latest JAsioHost driver, if there seems to be something wrong with that I'll let the author know.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

charlesj said:


> While I didn't see these messages mine doesn't work either with 13 but did with 12.


There weren't any ASIO changes between beta 12 and beta 13, is there anything else that might have changed to affect the card?


----------



## charlesj (Dec 4, 2012)

JohnM said:


> There weren't any ASIO changes between beta 12 and beta 13, is there anything else that might have changed to affect the card?


Not by me as far as I know. I even tried to reboot with the laptop turned on last. Thanks. Charles


----------



## tarnumf (Feb 8, 2012)

JohnM said:


> Does it consistently work with beta 9/not work with beta 13? The ASIO drivers were updated with beta 12 to the latest JAsioHost driver, if there seems to be something wrong with that I'll let the author know.


Yes, sir. 
First I've installed Beta 13 and almost lost my mind trying to make any measurements. 
Then I rolled back to Beta 9 and old RME driver (329) - it worked OK. 
Installed Beta 13 again - didn't work again.
Restored to Beta 9 again and updated RME driver (332) - works fine so far. 

Beta 9 is the only reliable backup I have, so no chance to try other beta's.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks. Which Windows version are you running, and is it 32-bit or 64-bit?


----------



## tarnumf (Feb 8, 2012)

JohnM said:


> Thanks. Which Windows version are you running, and is it 32-bit or 64-bit?


Windows 7 Pro x64


----------



## arrowc (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm running windows 7 64 
it was suggested to Rolled back to Beta 9 but I can't find anywere to download it?


----------



## rjay (Jan 20, 2013)

Beta9 also works fine for me: ASIO worked first time, whereas 12 never worked, even despite the suggestions you gave in response to my 1st post.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I've attached the beta 11 release in the first post of the beta download thread (here), that was the last version before the ASIO interface was updated. Please let me know whether that also works, just to make sure the problem did start with the new ASIO interface.


----------



## tarnumf (Feb 8, 2012)

Beta 11 worked OK for me.


----------



## arrowc (Jan 10, 2012)

Beta 11 worked for me also.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks all, I've sent an email to the developer of the ASIO interface to see if he has any ideas. If there isn't a near term solution I'll restore the previous interface version with the next beta.


----------



## rjay (Jan 20, 2013)

Is it OK to upgrade to the latest beta, for thos of us using an RME HDSPe AIO ?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It should work, the problem that came in with beta 12 was fixed in beta 14.


----------



## carmaniac13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Resurrecting this thread since I'm having a very similar problem. I haven't used REW in quite a number of months, so I was on version v5.11 or something. I updated to v5.16 on startup, and now it doesn't seem to be working with my USB I/O device. I'm using a Tascam US-144 Mk II.

When I go to set my levels in the soundcard preferences, I get the message "The soundcard did not provide any input data, please check that it is connected."

This must be some kind of handshake problem with the ASIO driver in REW, as the sound card is working fine with other applications. It also does not allow me to change the clock rate, and it's stuck on 44.1kHz. Usually I set it at 96kHz. Is there a previous version of REW I can roll back to to confirm this is the problem? I can't find links to the old versions.

I'm on Windows 10 64bit.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Not sure it is that relevant to resurrect a 3 year old thread about a different soundcard. Previous versions are on the History page on roomeqwizard.com, the latest beta version is on the Beta page.


----------

